# Are We Ready People???



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is everyone ready for the big day? Do we have all our props ready? Music on stand by? Candy in the bowl ready to be passed out? Extension cords placed neatly on the lawn? Lighting ready to go? Webbing strung with care?
Video cameras charged?

Where are we all at??

We are putting every up at 10:00am sharp. Its 9:00pm EST October 30th now...Counting down...

Melty


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We had our trial run tonight with the actors and lights and stuff. I'd say we got about 30 people come through, which was more than I expected since we didn't advertise, and because we are located about 1/2 mile off the main road so noone sees us. All the foggers fired up, the strobe lights worked and we're good to go for tomorrow. Just one little thing...hubby and I realized that we FORGOT TO BUY CANDY!!!!! Since he took tomorrow off and I have to work, looks like he's going to be making a candy run. Good luck to us all and Happy Haunting.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy hell.....not enough time! Too much to do....so why am I on the forum? Doh, gotta go....good luck and Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been stuck out of town on business since Monday. So I'm sitting in a hotel room making lists. I realized I don't have enough power so I went out and got extension cords that are packed in my suitcase. I get in tomorrow at 11:00am and will be making a mad dash home to get the last few things plugged in and arranged. Still have to figure out music and paint some things - but honestly I love the rush of not being ready...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We got a lot done today except for light checks (that makes me nervous) but oh well...what happens happens I guess.

But on the up-side, we did a lot of meet-and-greets with neighbors today so hopefully that will cut down on some of that tomorrow afternoon during the 11th hour.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All props check..waiting to be put out in the AM..and..I'm SICK! I got a terrible cold 2 days before Halloween! AAGGGHH! (Achooo!)..I can do it. I can do it.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Think Positive..*

Atta Boy Dr Morbius!! "The Little train that could" is all im gonna say....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm gonna one busy puppy tomorrow. All the lights and wiring are done, and the props, foggers and local sound effects start going out in the morning. Woo-hoo!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

All systems go! Did a final light check tonight and it looks great! Foggers are full, counted out 560 pieces of candy and if I run out..tough luck!
Weather looks fantastic. I must have had half a dozen cars pull up tonight and say how great the display looks and that they'll be back tomorrow night. Finished my scarefx witch last night too and it works perfectly! I'm in awe of this prop and can't wait to show her off! (Thanks Woody!)
Good luck everyone!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Trial run with actors? Rehearsals? What the hell are you people doing? 

Don't you know the fun from Halloween comes from the stress of not getting your stuff done? 

What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

You know...this is the 1st halloween that I will be SO glad its over!!
I have been dragging every thing back and forth nightly because of my "walk away props" and its getting old now.....its like sitting up for the 1st time every night....only thing...I can see what mistakes I've been in placing things and can change the next night...but boy oh boy this is getting old...lol
I have to do one last candy check....I think the kids and my boy friend may have gotten into it...then I am dragging everything back out again! My project from now until next year is to master a fool proof way to keep my things from walking away!!!!

:voorhees: *Happy Halloween* :voorhees:​


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

All week I have been of the mindset I am fine. Didnt even really work on this past weekend. Last night I had a bit of a mental panic attack and made myself a to do list for today. Its two pages long....and now its 7 am and I am waiting on the sun to come up and my "assistant" to call me and get started with the onslaught.

First....errands (dry ice etc)
Second, get every new thing I ordered unpacked from shipping boxes and neatly arranged so I can be free of my help to go do things..and they can see all the stuff easily....(LED's, glow sticks, webbing)
Set up fog machines
Set up final lighting (its outdoor, could not do it last night)
Set up black lights and tulle cloth over windows...
Set up cauldrons....
Move all stereos outside.

start make up by 4 pm.


Thats the VERY short list of what I have to do.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL

PS....my "peppers ghost" ...really just a LED projector projecting directly onto the backside on 1 mil clear plastic, which covers my entire carport opening......works like a champ! I am using the scream team dvd and while its a bit more techno than the rest of my haunt, its still pretty cool. No need for a giant 10 foot x 20 foot piece of glass or plexiglass. While one can see the plastic, where as you could not see the glass.....its over $500 dollars cheaper. (glass vs $2 clear plastic)


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I think we are just about ready, with the exception of me finishing off and hooking up a home made pressure mat. The last two nights of testing, have shown me that the PIR that I hacked is not working as I wanted it to with my controller board. Just gotta get the foggers out and fill up, get ice...lots of ice LOL! and do a final walkaround cleanup and make sure no one can trip over the drop cords. One last major thing is to get with my neighbor so he can show me where I can park my rollback in his yard for the night-that will be one less MAJOR distraction from the haunt. My only hope is that the night goes with nothing but a lot of fun, and I don't have any problems with any of the a$$holes who wanted to cause controversy with my hanging prop! Life is way too short to have to deal with these kinds of people...with that being said, I gotta hit the road, got to run down to the lower part of the state to get to wrecked cars, and as soon as I'm back, I'm off for the day!!! Yeehhhhaaaawwwwwww!!!!!:jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

YA--- Im done later on i need to get the ballons for my orbs,show time starts at 4pm. hope the wind stays away for tonite then all is good.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, we got tons of candy to give away. Im not doing anything this year except sitting back, and watching a marathon of horror movies!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Ack, gotta charge the video camera! Thanks for the reminder, Melty!

I ran my first light/sound/fog test with my cremator last night, and am less than impressed.  Oh well, the rest is pretty good... I think.

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeap, all is good.
Freinds/actors ready - check
Fog machines working - check
batteries replaced - check
lights positioned - check
candy - check
so on and so on.

I want to wish everyone the best of luck. I haven't been a member of the forum for even a year yet, but you folks are the best of the best and I'm thrilled I found you.

Lots of pictures please.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Never actually ready...it bleepin' snowed so it is chilly and I am having difficulty getting motivated.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Did a dry run Saturday night but didn't have enough light and DUH I forgot to pick more up. I am on Room Mom detail all day at school and just ran home to check in and eat . Hope Lowe's still has black lights...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We're ready! Can't wait 'till people start coming by!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

All set here. Props checked, my home built fog chiller pumping out fog at 35 degrees. Houston, we're a go!


----------

